# Middlesbrough



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Can somebody point me in the direction of decent coffee in Middlesbrough, please?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

FWIW I found Bedford St Coffee, which sells Rountons. Decent espresso! Bought a bag for £6, which seemed more than reasonable.

Also popped into Off the Ground, but avoided the coffee [for no good reason] and had a lovely bowl of soup for £2.75.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, Minfika isn't half bad, or there's always Off the Ground Coffee, but they are not particularly rich in selection.


----------

